# Клиника "Стайер". Мой опыт



## Vitalevna (6 Ноя 2011)

Добрый день. Хочу рассказать о своем опыте лечения в этой клинике. Пришла к ним с болями в пояснице, у меня сколиоз, лордоз и грыжа 3,5 мм в пояснице. Пришла со снимками МРТ шейного и поясничного отделов, которые сделала в "Медиксити". По мнению тамошнего врача Трубецкой Елены Леонидовны, снимки оказались плохого качества, и она дала направление на МРТ в другую клинику, переделать, но лечение тем не менее назначила. 

Я собиралась переделать снимки, звонила в эту клинику записаться, но там было все занято, либо время меня не устраивало. В итоге я так полторы недели пролечилась в клинике, на основе "плохих" снимков. Мне действительно стало легче, массаж и баночки там прекрасны. Но мне сказали, что не будут меня лечить дальше пока я не сделаю МРТ в той клинике, куда меня послали. Мотивировали тем, что там мощность лучше, 1,5 тесла, а я принесла 0,4 тесла. Я говорю, ну там очереди, можно ли я в другом месте сделаю на таком аппарате, который вас устроить, мне ответили отказом. Мол, там есть отличный проверенный врач, который напишет хорошее заключение по МРТ. *"Мы не лечим больных с другими снимками"*, - сказала зам.руководителя этих клиник. Я поняла, что меня разводят на деньги, и причем не малые. Вообщем я с ними распрощалась.


----------



## gudkov (6 Ноя 2011)

Классический пример, когда "рука руку моет". Т.е. одна клиника отправляет в другую на МРТ (естественно задорого), а те в свою очередь отправляют в первую клинику на "лечение" (а лечение тоже видимо далеко не бесплатное). В итоге и те, и другие в наваре))) 
А это:  "Мы не лечим больных с другими снимками", вообще выглядит как верх безпринципности... Жаль, что такое сейчас в нашей медицине сплошь и рядом... В ветке по грыжам одна больная писала, что ее участковый невролог, очень настойчиво отправляла ее к "массажисту-мануальщику", который по совместительству оказался ее мужем))) Ну и естественно, свои сеансы проводил далеко не бесплатно)))


----------



## Vitalevna (6 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Классический пример, когда "рука руку моет". Т.е. одна клиника отправляет в другую на МРТ (естественно задорого), а те в свою очередь отправляют в первую клинику на "лечение" (а лечение тоже видимо далеко не бесплатное). В итоге и те, и другие в наваре)))
> А это: "Мы не лечим больных с другими снимками", вообще выглядит как верх безпринципности... Жаль, что такое сейчас в нашей медицине сплошь и рядом... В ветке по грыжам одна больная писала, что ее участковый невролог, очень настойчиво отправляла ее к "массажисту-мануальщику", который по совместительству оказался ее мужем))) Ну и естественно, свои сеансы проводил далеко не бесплатно)))


 
Самое паршивое, что я им поверила, что снимки плохого качества, и ездила в "Медиксити" ругаться и требовала вернуть мне деньги. Они недоумевали, чем же снимки не угодили г-же Трубецкой. И только потом, когда они заявили что, не лечат с другими снимками, до меня дошло. Обидно, до слез. Уже не знаю в какую клинику идти, чтобы не обманули.


----------



## Fint (6 Ноя 2011)

Vitalevna написал(а):


> Самое паршивое, что я им поверила, что снимки плохого качества, и ездила в "Медиксити" ругаться и требовала вернуть мне деньги. Они недоумевали, чем же снимки не угодили г-же Трубецкой. И только потом, когда они заявили что, не лечат с другими снимками, до меня дошло. Обидно, до слез. Уже не знаю в какую клинику идти, чтобы не обманули.


Vitalevna, Вы же в Москве? Самый оптимальный вариант к Доктору Ступину.


----------



## Vitalevna (6 Ноя 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> Vitalevna, Вы же в Москве? Самый оптимальный вариант к Доктору Ступину.


А где можно о нем почитать отзывы?


----------



## Fint (6 Ноя 2011)

Вы можете почитать его ответы пациентам на этом форуме.


----------



## Vitalevna (6 Ноя 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> Вы можете почитать его ответы пациентам на этом форуме.


Спасибо большое. Поищу.


----------



## Fint (6 Ноя 2011)

"Кроме специальных знаний и умений у этого человека бесспорный психотерапевтический талант и масса обаяния... Мне кажется, что это часто может быть действеннее любого медикамента..."
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6812/page-4#post-81136
А можно еще задать вопросы людям, которые у него лечатся.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (6 Ноя 2011)

Vitalevna написал(а):


> Они недоумевали, чем же снимки не угодили г-же Трубецкой.



Тем, что они 0,4 тесла, мне также такие снимки не устроили бы, но переделывать не стал бы, если снимкам меньше 6 месяцев и если не стоит вопрос об оперативном лечении.


----------



## Vitalevna (7 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Тем, что они 0,4 тесла, мне также такие снимки не устроили бы, но переделывать не стал бы, если снимкам меньше 6 месяцев и если не стоит вопрос об оперативном лечении.



Снимкам неделя, и там видна грыжа. даже мне, человеку который не разбирается в медицине...


----------



## Vitalevna (7 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Тем, что они 0,4 тесла, мне также такие снимки не устроили бы, но переделывать не стал бы, если снимкам меньше 6 месяцев и если не стоит вопрос об оперативном лечении.


И я кстати бы переделала, если бы не увидела явного желания высосать из меня деньги.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Ноя 2011)

Vitalevna написал(а):


> Снимкам неделя, и там видна грыжа. даже мне, человеку который не разбирается в медицине...



Ну, если даже вам, то конечно. Как вы думаете можно ездить на "Запорожце"? То, что он едет, это всем видно, даже не только вам. Можно, например, лечить больных и на полу, но на специализированном столе лучше, можно кипятить стеклянные шприцы, но одноразовые двухкомпонентные лучше. В то время когда есть 1,5 тесла делать снимки на 0,4 тесла - именно ЭТО обман пациента, даже такого как вы, которому видна грыжа.


----------



## Vitalevna (7 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ну, если даже вам, то конечно. Как вы думаете можно ездить на "Запорожце"? То, что он едет, это всем видно, даже не только вам. Можно, например, лечить больных и на полу, но на специализированном столе лучше, можно кипятить стеклянные шприцы, но одноразовые двухкомпонентные лучше. В то время когда есть 1,5 тесла делать снимки на 0,4 тесла - именно ЭТО обман пациента, даже такого как вы, которому видна грыжа.



Спасибо за аналогию Но легче мне от этого не становится. Тем более в "Стайер" программа лечения не изменилась бы, от снимков 0,4 тесла или 1,5 тесла...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Ноя 2011)

Vitalevna написал(а):


> Спасибо за аналогию Но легче мне от этого не становится. Тем более в "Стайер" программа лечения не изменилась бы, от снимков 0,4 тесла или 1,5 тесла...


Я не о программе, я о "наивном недоумении" врачей с МРТ 0,4 тесла. Они лукавят, их аппарат старое доробало, а они делают вид что не понимают этого.


----------



## Vitalevna (7 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я не о программе, я о "наивном недоумении" врачей с МРТ 0,4 тесла. Они лукавят, их аппарат старое доробало, а они делают вид что не понимают этого.



То есть меня обманули дважды В "Медиксити" и в "Стайер". Отлично. В платной клинике выжимают бабло, да побольше, а в бесплатной всем пофигу на тебя. К каким врачам бежать - не ясно..


----------



## gudkov (7 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Тем, что они 0,4 тесла, мне также такие снимки не устроили бы, но переделывать не стал бы, если снимкам меньше 6 месяцев и если не стоит вопрос об оперативном лечении.


Тут даже речь не о 0.4 тесла, а об этом:


Vitalevna написал(а):


> Я говорю, ну там очереди, можно ли я в другом месте сделаю на таком аппарате, который вас устроить, мне ответили отказом. Мол, там есть отличный проверенный врач, который напишет хорошее заключение по МРТ. *"Мы не лечим больных с другими снимками"*, - сказала зам.руководителя этих клиник.


Т.е. больная предлагала принести снимки 1.5 тесла, но из другого учреждения, на что ей и ответили.... Просто наглое выжимание денег, путем договора между двумя клиниками о передаче больных от одного к другому))


----------



## Vitalevna (7 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Тут даже речь не о 0.4 тесла, а об этом: "Я говорю, ну там очереди, можно ли я в другом месте сделаю на таком аппарате, который вас устроить, мне ответили отказом. Мол, там есть отличный проверенный врач, который напишет хорошее заключение по МРТ. *Мы не лечим больных с другими снимками*, - сказала зам.руководителя этих клиник."
> Т.е. больная предлагала принести снимки 1.5 тесла, но из другого учреждения, на что ей и ответили.... Просто наглое выжимание денег, путем договора между двумя клиниками о передаче больных от одного к другому))



И главное, я не знаю даже кому пожаловаться на них...


----------



## гармония тела (7 Ноя 2011)

Vitalevna написал(а):


> То есть меня обманули дважды В "Медиксити" и в "Стайер". Отлично. В платной клинике выжимают бабло, да побольше, а в бесплатной всем пофигу на тебя. К каким врачам бежать - не ясно..


Полностью согласна!!


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (8 Июл 2012)

Мы не лечим больных со снимками, сделанными на низкопольных аппаратах, так как разница в размере иногда достигает 5-6 мм. Поскольку целью лечения в Клинике является уменьшение размера межпозвонковой грыжи или протрузии межпозвонкового диска, то нам необходимо знать точный размер грыжи или протрузии. Ваш лечащий доктор не последовала инструкциям руководства, поэтому и возникла конфликтная ситуация. В Клинике она уже не работает. Мы направляем на МРТ на 1.5 Тесловый аппарат в государственную Клинику и поэтому подписать с ними агентский договор мы не можем, никаких денег с этих исследований мы не получаем. просто мы хотим профессионально делать свою работу и видеть результат своих трудов. Вы можете подойти ко мне на консультацию в Клинику, в которой Вы проходили лечение и мы обсудим с Вами все вопросы. Запись на прием ********* к Шумилихиной Марине Михайловне.


moderator: Сообщение отредактировано. Запрещается публиковать в открытом виде e-mail адреса и телефоны. Данная информация будет удаляться, а разместившие её пользователи - блокироваться (см. Правила форума)


----------



## невролог Шумилихина М.М. (8 Июл 2012)

невролог Шумилихина М.М. написал(а):


> ... Вы можете подойти ко мне на консультацию в Клинику, в которой Вы проходили лечение и мы обсудим с Вами все вопросы. Запись на прием ********* к Шумилихиной Марине Михайловне.
> 
> 
> moderator: Сообщение отредактировано. Запрещается публиковать в открытом виде e-mail адреса и телефоны. Данная информация будет удаляться, а разместившие её пользователи - блокироваться (см. Правила форума)


Хорошо. К тому же наши телефоны пациентке хорошо известны.


----------



## Беляева (3 Сен 2012)

Ну у меня со Стайером все замечательно было. Грыжа была 8 мм., обратилась к ним и -5 мм. - мне намного лучше и лечение продолжается.


----------



## Lari (3 Сен 2012)

Беляева написал(а):


> Ну у меня со Стайером все замечательно было. Грыжа была 8 мм., обратилась к ним и -5 мм. - мне намного лучше и лечение продолжается.


*Снимки, пожалуйста, в студию ( т е покажите здесь в теме) *


----------



## Алла Веретнова (6 Сен 2012)

Отца там лечили. На самом деле, ему стало лучше и намного. Он давно с грыжей маялся. Не знаю, насколько уменьшилось и как - брат занимался лечением, возил папу, с врачами беседовал, я дома сижу с маленьким ребенком. Но то, что папа повеселел и активный образ жизни стал вести - факт.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Сен 2012)

предлагаю  модератору тему закрыть, её систематически реанимируют с рекламной целью. Даже до меня тупого дошло, что это реклама.


----------

